# Emergency Specialty Exam



## ho4acan (Aug 24, 2008)

Anyone who has taken the Emergency Specialty Exam:

How should I prepare for it?
Is it hard?
Any tips?
Are there any review courses for the specialty exams?


----------



## mcandia (Aug 24, 2008)

I believe the AAPC has specialty study guides for all the specialty exams.
I am currently studying for the E/M Auditor exam and purchased the E/M study guide from the AAPC.

Maria A. Candia CPC


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Aug 25, 2008)

know your guidelines for critical care, er and know your terminology



ho4acan said:


> Anyone who has taken the Emergency Specialty Exam:
> 
> How should I prepare for it?
> Is it hard?
> ...


----------



## Jacqueline M. Lyons (Aug 26, 2008)

The AAPC Emergency Study Guide should help


----------



## Rncoder (Oct 24, 2008)

I Have not seen the er study guide but i purchased the CPC study guide and was very disappointed. It was almost ..word for word...what was in my cpt book...the only thing i found helpful were the practice tests....it was not worth the $125...by a long shot.


----------



## jodi (Nov 19, 2008)

*Ed Exam*

I purchased the study guide but I won't be taking the exam for two more weeks. I read that we can bring along another book with the ICD-9, CPT, and HCPCS book, except for the study guide. Is there another book someone could recommend that would be helpful? Would you bring a med term dictionary or what? Any help would be great!


----------

